# MEET RATTUS!!!!



## Rattuses (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

This is my special rat - named Rattus T Rattus. I love her very much.
The other rats I keep are for breeding for snake food. But I aim to keep them in the best conditions possible before culling them - that is why I have joined this forum to get all the information I can! Thanks
Rattus


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhh!!! What a nice girl!!!! What colour does she has?


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

awww shes so cute


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Gosh! All those poor ratties... but she is a beaut! [try not to talk about snakefood here, it's very disturbing to most]


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

true dat... snake food=scaryy and sadd :[ but that rat you got there... she's a keeper ;] haha cutie


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

-swats with a newspaper for feeding poor ratties to snakes-

xD

She's so pretty! She's the same color as my girl, only Delilah is hooded so only part of her is that color, lol.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

this forum does not support breeding and it is considered very rude to mention feeding snakes on a forum meant to celebrate the life of rats as pets. this is the offical stance of the ratforum on this matter. please do not mention purposeful breeding or snakes again. 

other then that, your girl is very cute. i hope she lives long and happy. welcome to the forum and hopefully we can be of some help for the life quality of your rats.


----------



## Rattuses (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm sorry I was not trying to be rude, It is a fact of life that my snakes need to eat, just as i'm sure we all ate some form of meat last night. I'll try to be more considerate I guess. I have a full household, 3 cats, 2 snakes, 2 geckos, Rattus and the Rat pack. I love all animals very much and do not hold the life of one above another...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i understand that. most members here understand all that as well. but talking about the feeding practices of snakes is inappropriate as this is a forum intended for the discussion of pet rats. we understand the snake needs to eat too, we have members that are snake owners as well and we like to see pictures of the pretty snakes, we would just rather not discuss their feeding. i hope you understand. 

as for the breeding, we are not knowledageable enough to offer assistance to a person who wants to breed as none (or very few members) are breeders and even then they will be breeding for a different goal then you. 

that being said we would still like to hear about your rats (or other animals-minus certian aspects of their husbandry) and welcome you to the community. the forum is in a bit of an uproar right now unfortunately, but please be patient and things will get back to normal soon.


----------



## Rattuses (Jun 23, 2008)

Raksha said:


> Ohhh!!! What a nice girl!!!! What colour does she has?


I'm not sure what her proper colour is, if anyone is able to fill me in I would be grateful


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I would guess she's a fawn... therefore with ruby eyes.


----------



## Rattuses (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks =)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

fawn or a dark beige, both genetically have ruby eyes  is she a bit orangey in colour?


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I love that face! She is so adorable.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

(gasp!) she is so cute! i love her colour! i can't say how cute she is!!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Your ratty is very pretty!! She reminds me a lot of one of my own, those ruby eyes are just wonderful!


----------

